# New York Moves to Require Uber to Provide Tipping Option on Its App



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

But will it go world wide?

New Yorkers have for years been able to tip a taxi driver by adding a few dollars to their bill before swiping a credit card. But they cannot add a tip when they use the popular ride-hailing app Uber.

Now officials in New York City are moving to require Uber to provide a tipping option in the app.

The city's Taxi and Limousine Commissionannounced a proposal on Monday requiring car services that accept only credit cards to allow passengers to tip the driver using their card.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/17/nyregion/new-york-city-uber-tipping-app.html


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Good. Hope they get it. Uber is just run by a bunch of jerks. No reason why a tipping option isn't already there.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

If it does happen to come to fruition, I think it would be available worldwide before too long

If they just released it In NYC, it wouldn't be long before other cities would complain, eventually leading it to become available everywhere

That is if it even happens, it's not uncommon for Uber to lie to get out of certain situations


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

If they do add tipping to the app, watch how they send a message to the driver "partners" making it sound like they heard our requests, and they added tipping to show they care about the drivers. 

When the real translation is, "we didn't want to, but the gov't made us do it."


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

it doesn't cost Uber anything to add it. The rates are already less than half of what taxi rates are. Uber is just cheap and wants it's pax to be cheap too,


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

_The city's Taxi and Limousine Commission announced a proposal on Monday *requiring car services that accept only credit cards to allow passengers to tip the driver using their card. * *
Under the rules, companies that only accept cash could continue to accept cash tips.*_

So, I see NYC to be the next market to accept cash payments as a way for Uber to avoid this in-app tip measure.
IF Uber initializes the in-app tipping option, I also see rates going down and Booking Fees increasing with the excuse of Uber saying, "Drivers, your riders can now add a tip at the end of every ride. Rates have lowered to increase ridership. More riders = more tips = more income!" Uber will do nothing in the end to improve the quality for Drivers.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

DocT NYC is a heavily regulated market for Uber. They may not be able to get away with those shenanigans there.

For the rest of the country, YMMV.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

NYC ain't about hearing excuses.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

You lost, Travis.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

From the article: "Jeff Jones, Uber's former president who resigned recently, had advocated internally for in-app tipping."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> it doesn't cost Uber anything to add it. The rates are already less than half of what taxi rates are. Uber is just cheap and wants it's pax to be cheap too,


There actually is a cost to Uber for tipping. Credit cards charge a small percentage for each transaction. That small fee over millions of tips add up to millions of dollars. Uber can't pass on that fee to EMPLOYEES but it may be able to deduct it for independent contractors.

TLC is fighting the wrong battle here, instead of trying to get Uber to add a tip function, they should be requiring Uber to raise fares to drivers.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

observer said:


> There actually is a cost to Uber for tipping. Credit cards charge a small percentage for each transaction. That small fee over millions of tips add up to millions of dollars. Uber can't pass on that fee to EMPLOYEES but it may be able to deduct it for independent contractors.
> 
> TLC is fighting the wrong battle here, instead of trying to get Uber to add a tip function, they should be requiring Uber to raise fares to drivers.


Here in Chicago, Uber already more than covered that trivial amount (approx 1%) by their recent 15% increase in the booking fee!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

If NYC follows through, in app tips for every1.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

observer said:


> There actually is a cost to Uber for tipping. Credit cards charge a small percentage for each transaction. That small fee over millions of tips add up to millions of dollars. Uber can't pass on that fee to EMPLOYEES but it may be able to deduct it for independent contractors.
> 
> TLC is fighting the wrong battle here, instead of trying to get Uber to add a tip function, they should be requiring Uber to raise fares to drivers.


But they can write if off an an expense. They can't now since they are hemorrhaging money but they can write it off.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

tradedate said:


> If they do add tipping to the app, watch how they send a message to the driver "partners" making it sound like they heard our requests, and they added tipping to show they care about the drivers.
> 
> When the real translation is, "we didn't want to, but the gov't made us do it."


Also expect Fuber to aggressively market to pax reminding them tipping is still not necessary.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Friendly Jack said:


> Here in Chicago, Uber already more than covered that trivial amount (approx 1%) by their recent 15% increase in the booking fee!


Yes, but UBER keeps that amount.



Lee239 said:


> But they can write if off an an expense. They can't now since they are hemorrhaging money but they can write it off.


They don't need any write offs if they are losing money.



JasonB said:


> Also expect Fuber to aggressively market to pax reminding them tipping is still not necessary.


Yupp.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope it won't go world wide. Travis was never breast feed and he hates drivers. He's in love with robots. He even stars in a movie called "Her".


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuber has to subsidise millenials to make the pyrimid scheme work. Not tipping is Fuber making drivers also subsidise the poor azz snowflakes. I just wonder if Fuber would then report the tips as income to the IRS if NY gets this.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

SoiCowboy said:


> But will it go world wide?
> 
> New Yorkers have for years been able to tip a taxi driver by adding a few dollars to their bill before swiping a credit card. But they cannot add a tip when they use the popular ride-hailing app Uber.
> 
> ...


Uber should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> But they can write if off an an expense. They can't now since they are hemorrhaging money but they can write it off.


it would just be a pass through. revenue up $5. costs up $5.05. depending on rate cc companies charge Uber.



roadman said:


> Uber should be ashamed of themselves.


uber have conscience? that's crazy talk


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

The Verge really skewered Uber on this story. They had a chance to do the right thing on their terms and they blew it. No news there for anyone here.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There may be a little glimmer of hope after all


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

looks like this won't even happen for months

they couldn't even make this happen any earlier, sheesh


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

I had to check the start date of this thread, just to make sure it wasn't an old April Fools posting.


----------



## eberglar (Jun 29, 2016)

observer said:


> There actually is a cost to Uber for tipping. Credit cards charge a small percentage for each transaction. That small fee over millions of tips add up to millions of dollars. Uber can't pass on that fee to EMPLOYEES but it may be able to deduct it for independent contractors.
> 
> TLC is fighting the wrong battle here, instead of trying to get Uber to add a tip function, they should be requiring Uber to raise fares to drivers.


But there is already a cc transaction in place...tip or no tip. The tip wouldn't require an additional transaction.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Next
A media campaign is needed.
The campaign must tell the public that their peers do in fact tip, and that tipping is, in fact, the social norm.

Behavior such as tipping is governed by perception of social norms.

Most uberpeople.net members agree with this point.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Even if Uber takes 2% of the tip (cc company's fee) I would be for it. I would rather get 98% of a tip than 100% of no tip.

One more point. If the tipping function is added, the tips will be reported on the 1099 form and we will need to pay taxes on it.


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Sucks to be Uber - what are they gonna do if they dont get their way? Pull out of NYC? I'd love to see that one. Looks like they will have to swallow this horse pill and enable tipping in-app.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is huge. **** You, Uber. Take THAT TK. You just lost another battle.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

eberglar said:


> But there is already a cc transaction in place...tip or no tip. The tip wouldn't require an additional transaction.


Agreed, but since it's a percentage Uber would still pay. For instance 10 dllr fare plus 5 dllr tip. Uber would pay percentage on all 15 dllrs.



eberglar said:


> But there is already a cc transaction in place...tip or no tip. The tip wouldn't require an additional transaction.


To give you an idea, Credit Card companies charge 1-3%, Lyft claims to have paid out 200 million in tips. Even at 2% that's 4 million dollars. 4 million dollars that Lyft has to make up somewhere else in PROFIT.

Like some have posted just having the tipping function would not guarantee tips. Tip function is helpful but increasing the amount a driver is paid per fare would be much better.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

California version.....AB 1099.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

eberglar said:


> But there is already a cc transaction in place...tip or no tip. The tip wouldn't require an additional transaction.


Uber has to pay a % of the fare to their credit card processor. With a $5 tip the total fare is now higher so yes uber would have to pay more in fees. They can just increase the booking fee to pay for it. Uber already has plans in place for their next 10 booking fee increases anyway.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is huge. **** You, Uber. Take THAT TK. You just lost another battle.


Yes what he said.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SoiCowboy said:


> But will it go world wide?
> 
> New Yorkers have for years been able to tip a taxi driver by adding a few dollars to their bill before swiping a credit card. But they cannot add a tip when they use the popular ride-hailing app Uber.
> 
> ...


NYC is a liberal city, the kind of city that doesn't mind telling a business what to do if it helps the little guy and it's fair. If you live in a republican run city you might not get so lucky since they favor "let them do whatever they can get away with under the guise of 'freedom' " right wing BS.



roadman said:


> Uber has to pay a % of the fare to their credit card processor. With a $5 tip the total fare is now higher so yes uber would have to pay more in fees. They can just increase the booking fee to pay for it. Uber already has plans in place for their next 10 booking fee increases anyway.
> 
> Yes what he said.


An increased booking fee will raise it even more. Uber will probably bill the driver for the percentage increase the tip causes.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

observer said:


> There actually is a cost to Uber for tipping. Credit cards charge a small percentage for each transaction. That small fee over millions of tips add up to millions of dollars. Uber can't pass on that fee to EMPLOYEES but it may be able to deduct it for independent contractors.
> 
> TLC is fighting the wrong battle here, instead of trying to get Uber to add a tip function, they should be requiring Uber to raise fares to drivers.


what the heck.... you shill. you sure you don't work for uber?

how about raise rates and give us tips?!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

FL_Dex said:


> The Verge really skewered Uber on this story. They had a chance to do the right thing on their terms and they blew it. No news there for anyone here.


 Indeed they did:

_Of course, Uber had the opportunity to do the right thing by its drivers and add a tipping option in its app a year ago this month. It's a long story, but the gist of it is, Uber was briefly required to inform riders that tips were not included in their fare as part of a huge, $100 million settlement with a class of drivers who were suing for being wrongly classified as independent contractors. Uber agreed to the terms, but a judge later rejected the settlement as being not generous enough to drivers. The negotiations are still ongoing.
...
I've long argued that adding a tipping option is quite literally the least that Uber could do to shore up its image problems, of which it has many. It's probably too late for that now, especially if New York City is successful in forcing the company's hand. A year ago, Uber could have embraced tipping on its own terms, as a way to show it was hearing driver complaints and was committed to doing something about it. Instead, it pulled out its pockets and claimed ethical poverty. It doesn't look like Uber will be afforded a second chance.
_​http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/17/15331676/uber-tipping-app-option-failed-nyc
_
_​


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Pax will still have some excuse for not tipping average pax cant even give up 5 free stars unless u roll out the red carpet and im not touching the millennial argument that generation is very unique and the reason America is f**cked up and yes i really said that ...


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

SoiCowboy said:


> But will it go world wide?
> 
> New Yorkers have for years been able to tip a taxi driver by adding a few dollars to their bill before swiping a credit card. But they cannot add a tip when they use the popular ride-hailing app Uber.
> 
> ...


It's so sad that the city has to make this happen it's a shame we work for such a company but we still do it...


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Just as they are skimming your fares they will be stealing the tips, and wouldnt surprise me if they charge you a commision on it as a "processing fee". With the fares at least you can somewhat check on what you should get for the trip, but on the tips you will be in the dark. Just saying.



SoiCowboy said:


> But will it go world wide?
> 
> New Yorkers have for years been able to tip a taxi driver by adding a few dollars to their bill before swiping a credit card. But they cannot add a tip when they use the popular ride-hailing app Uber.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

prdelnik666 said:


> wouldnt surprise me if they charge you a commision on it as a "processing fee". With the fares at least you can somewhat check on what you should get for the trip, but on the tips you will be in the dark. Just saying.


They would if they could - but that would be illegal. Also, not hard to check for skimming, as most [as in, nearly all] people tip in even dollar amounts, not something like $2.63.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> They would if they could - but that would be illegal. Also, not hard to check for skimming, as most [as in, nearly all] people tip in even dollar amounts, not something like $2.63.


It would be illegal in some states if workers were employees, not sure how this affects independent contractors.

There's a couple threads on here where Amazon appears to be using tips to offset some of the pay, but only in some warehouses.


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

prdelnik666 said:


> Just as they are skimming your fares they will be stealing the tips, and wouldnt surprise me if they charge you a commision on it as a "processing fee". With the fares at least you can somewhat check on what you should get for the trip, but on the tips you will be in the dark. Just saying.


I mean we are talking about a company that charges a fee on a cancellation fee where no driving took place. Here's what this usually looks like:


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SafeT said:


> Fuber has to subsidise millenials to make the pyrimid scheme work. Not tipping is Fuber making drivers also subsidise the poor azz snowflakes. I just wonder if Fuber would then report the tips as income to the IRS if NY gets this.


Of course they will. Lyft currently reports in app tips to the IRS.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Uber will continue to fight it all the way else they have to admit they were lying all along when they said the tip was included, not that pax actually believed Uber's BS, it was just convenient for them to pretend they did.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Try


SoiCowboy said:


> But will it go world wide?
> 
> New Yorkers have for years been able to tip a taxi driver by adding a few dollars to their bill before swiping a credit card. But they cannot add a tip when they use the popular ride-hailing app Uber.
> 
> ...


Try driving for 90¢ a mile !
18¢ a minute !
NO NEED TO TIP !



roadman said:


> Uber should be ashamed of themselves.


Uber has as much shame as a pack of Hyena's eating babies !

Ubers only ashamed of not screwing drivers harder !
" Maximum Utilization"

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

observer said:


> *There actually is a cost to Uber for tipping. Credit cards charge a small percentage for each transaction.* That small fee over millions of tips add up to millions of dollars. Uber can't pass on that fee to EMPLOYEES but it may be able to deduct it for independent contractors.
> 
> TLC is fighting the wrong battle here, instead of trying to get Uber to add a tip function, they should be requiring Uber to raise fares to drivers.


It wouldn't cost Uber any extra than the transaction fee for the fare itself

The tip would be tacked onto the fare, NOT a separate transaction, now that transaction fee can increase, but it's still the same transaction, thus the same transaction fee

Just like at a restaurant, when you tip your waiter/waitress, they don't scan the card twice, your card data is stored until you write down your tip and sign, your waiter/waitress then enters the tip amount and closes the transaction, the same transaction with the product and/or service, same transaction, same transaction fee


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

observer said:


> It would be illegal in some states if workers were employees, not sure how this affects independent contractors.
> 
> There's a couple threads on here where Amazon appears to be using tips to offset some of the pay, but only in some warehouses.


It's not state law that governs an employer's responsibilities - it's federal wage law, under the FLSA:

_A "tipped employee" is someone who gets more than $30 per month in tips. The employer can only use an employee's tips as a credit to offset the employer's minimum wage obligation to the employee (called a "tip credit"), or for a valid tip pool._

_Customers who pay by credit card typically write in their tip. But since employers incur a roughly 3 percent fee for each credit card transaction, they are permitted to recoup the portion of this fee applicable to an employee's tip. For example, assuming a 3 percent fee, the FLSA permits an employer to pay the tipped employee 97 cents of a $1.00 tip if it is charged on a credit card. Employees are entitled to payment of tips charged on credit cards on or before the regular pay day and cannot be withheld while the employer is waiting for reimbursement._​
But you're right, it get's tricky because driver's are not employees - they are ICs, right? Probably not when it comes to 'tips'. While drivers are not employees of Uber, neither are we 'working for' Uber. Uber's driver agreement states clearly that the the relationship between the driver and the rider is a direct one and that as far as money goes, Uber is acting only as a third party payer. Those are Uber's terms - they wrote it. Withholding any tip sent to the driver through Uber would likely be considered wage theft. And yes, I'm hedging this with words like 'likely' and 'probably' because there is wiggle room in the law and just like worker classification itself (ie: IC vs Employee), every case is different and is decided in court. Still, it's very hard to imagine that Uber would be stupid enough to create yet another PR nightmare for the company by setting itself up to be sued, yet again - especially in a case where they would lose even if they win.



Oscar Levant said:


> Uber will probably bill the driver for the percentage increase [in credit card processing fees] the tip causes.


...which is perfectly legal.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Breaking News!!
20% tip option added and at the same time Uber reduces fares 20% to encourage more riders to use uber! 

I can see it already and the majority of drivers will be happy the tipping option was added!


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Don't let the fact that much of our tips would be cash, get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

simpsonsverytall said:


> Don't let the fact that much of our tips would be cash, get lost in the shuffle.


Fewer tips would be cash for sure, and all app tips would be reportable....


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Uber315 said:


> Breaking News!!
> 20% tip option added and at the same time Uber reduces fares 20% to encourage more riders to use uber!
> 
> I can see it already and the majority of drivers will be happy the tipping option was added!


You forgot to add the increase in Booking Fee to cover the cost of the CC fees.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DocT said:


> You forgot to add the increase in Booking Fee to cover the cost of the CC fees.


I think they could actually pay tips net of CC processing fee as cited above.....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber315 said:


> Breaking News!!
> 20% tip option added and at the same time Uber reduces fares 20% to encourage more riders to use uber!
> I can see it already and the majority of drivers will be happy the tipping option was added!


And if they did that, we should be happy. Do the math.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> I think they could actually pay tips net of CC processing fee as cited above.....


We are talking about UBER. Uber will do anything and everything to increase their pocket size using ANY excuse.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And if they did that, we should be happy. Do the math.


The math works against us in such a case. We lose 20% of our current ride revenue, and gain 20% from the 20% that would actually opt to tip, for a net gain of 4% of the lower fare... -20%+3.2% (4% reduced by the 20% decrease the tip is applied to) is a losing proposition.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> The math works against us in such a case. We lose 20% of our current ride revenue, and gain 20% from the 20% that would actually opt to tip, for a net gain of 4% of the lower fare... -20%+3.2% (4% reduced by the 20% decrease the tip is applied to) is a losing proposition.


$5 fare less 25% Uber fee = $3.75 paid to driver.
$5 fare less 20% fare reduction = $4. Now, deduct the 25% Uber Fee = $3... and add 20% of rider's FARE = ($4 + $0.80) =$4.80 paid to driver.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> $5 fare less 25% Uber fee = $3.75 paid to driver.
> $5 fare less 20% fare reduction = $4. Now, deduct the 25% Uber Fee = $3... and add 20% of rider's FARE = ($4 + $0.80) =$4.80 paid to driver.


No no no. You are assuming 100% of the Uber pax will opt to tip. Even on Lyft, I'm running 20%-30%. Uber pax will be worse because they have been conditioned. I'll even wager that many of them would 1* us because they are pissed there is a tipping option.

So, $4 X 4% = $0.16: $3.16

Be careful what you wish for......


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Fewer tips would be cash for sure, and all app tips would be reportable....


I agree.

We'd (UberX, avg. market) also get roughly 3-5 times the cash tips we currently get, in addition to a majority of app tips.
Just didn't want that to get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I agree.
> 
> We'd (UberX, avg. market) also get roughly 3-5 times the cash tips we currently get, in addition to a majority of app tips.
> Just didn't want that to get lost in the shuffle.


I honestly think you're very ambitious......

With Lyft, I have received 2 cash tips in 200 rides.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> No no no. You are assuming 100% of the Uber pax will opt to tip.


 No - I do understand what you're saying, but I (respectfully) disagree - because you are assuming that of those who do tip, they will tip only 20%. We know from experience with Lyft that some riders won't tip at all, but those who do, typically tip more than 20%. In my own experience, cash tips average way above 20% - and even if Uber adds a 'tip' button, we are still going to have that small percentage of riders who toss us a $5, $10 or $20 bill.


> Be careful what you wish for......


Now, _that_ I do agree with! I always received a higher % of tips from my Uber rides than I did from my Lyft rides. And it's remarkable how cash tips received seemed to get lost from the time of receipt to the time of reporting taxable income.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Pax will still have some excuse for not tipping


And Uber will give that excuse to them. From the Verge article:

"Nothing has changed," Josh Mohrer, *Uber's New York City general manager*, wrote in an email to users last year. "As we've said for many years, _being Uber means you don't need to tip_. Of course, if you want to tip your driver-we estimate riders offer tips on only a very small number of trips-you're free to do so, and drivers are free to accept."


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> I honestly think you're very ambitious......


And severely underemployed :/


PrestonT said:


> With Lyft, I have received 2 cash tips in 200 rides.


Fair enough.
I went the whole 9 yards, and used a tip cup, that I seeded with cash, and tried to be taxi/shrink/buddy/etc..
Maybe 1/10 riders tipped a $1. Once in a while a $5. Some nights totaled nothing, big nights maybe $10-$20 depending on circumstances.

Markets, and class of Uber (x vs black etc..) will vary.

My main point here is that if tipping does become an expected part of the trip, like in a taxi, that not everybody has moved into the future with a cashless system. The same riders that stiff us,-go on to tip the bartender a five dollar bill.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No - I do understand what you're saying, but I (respectfully) disagree - because you are assuming that of those who do tip, they will tip only 20%. We know from experience with Lyft that some riders won't tip at all, but those who do, typically tip more than 20%. In my own experience, cash tips average way above 20% - and even if Uber adds a 'tip' button, we are still going to have that small percentage of riders who toss us a $5, $10 or $20 bill.
> Now, _that_ I do agree with! I always received a higher % of tips from my Uber rides than I did from my Lyft rides. And it's remarkable how cash tips received seemed to get lost from the time of receipt to the time of reporting taxable income.


But the PP posited a 20% tip option. I agree that IF there is a tip added to the Lyft app, it is almost always substantially over 20%.

I, for one, kind enjoy getting those cash tips.


----------



## renod babek (Feb 10, 2016)

SoiCowboy said:


> But will it go world wide?
> 
> New Yorkers have for years been able to tip a taxi driver by adding a few dollars to their bill before swiping a credit card. But they cannot add a tip when they use the popular ride-hailing app Uber.
> 
> ...


Wait till Travis and co take their cut.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mikedamirault said:


> It wouldn't cost Uber any extra than the transaction fee for the fare itself
> 
> The tip would be tacked onto the fare, NOT a separate transaction, now that transaction fee can increase, but it's still the same transaction, thus the same transaction fee
> 
> Just like at a restaurant, when you tip your waiter/waitress, they don't scan the card twice, your card data is stored until you write down your tip and sign, your waiter/waitress then enters the tip amount and closes the transaction, the same transaction with the product and/or service, same transaction, same transaction fee


Agreed, same transaction but higher amount so Uber would pay a higher fee.

10 dllr fare x 2% = Uber pays 20 cents.

10 dllr fare plus 5 dollar tip = 15 dllrs

15 dllr x 2% = Uber pays 30 cents.

Same _transaction _but Uber pays a higher fee.


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

Hands down, adding a tip function to the app is the #1 thing Uber can do to improve it's platform for drivers.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

UberEricLong said:


> Hands down, adding a tip function to the app is the #1 thing Uber can do to improve it's platform for drivers.


Nothing is going to change the Uber culture that has already been made mainstream.

If Uber REALLY wanted to make improvements for drivers, they would INCREASE the RATES and/or LOWER the Uber Commission down to 10-15%.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

Ubers tip option would probably say "NO NEED TO TIP!" Then "Would you like to tip your driver?" Then the customer would be prompted to enter an amount


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Kevin7889 said:


> Ubers tip option would probably say "NO NEED TO TIP!" Then "Would you like to tip your driver?" Then the customer would be prompted to enter an amount


Enter Gratuity Amout: _____

(as soon as pax put cursor into the box entry, a window prompt opens up...)

"Are you sure you want to add a Gratuity?"
"Gratuity is not required or expected." 
"Yes, add Gratuity No, Cancel Gratuity"
if Yes..
"Please enter type, % or Dollar Amount"
"% Dollar"
"Is [%|Dollar] type correct?"
"Yes No"
etc.

Pax will be frustrated, and just cancel the gratuity, and never ever use that option again.

Uber will make pax second-guess their final decision.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Uber will lower the rate per mile and min if this rolls out.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

tradedate said:


> DocT NYC is a heavily regulated market for Uber. They may not be able to get away with those shenanigans there.For the rest of the country, YMMV.


Given Uber's history, they will fight this ruling "tooth and nail". Uber will be as slow as possible to implement. And outside NYC, YMMV (Your Mileage May Vary). Uber will never implement Tipping until forced by other legislative bodies around the country using NYC as a precident. Only when Uber is losing more money maintaining two systems (one support tipping the other not), will Uber consider allowing tipping nationwide.


observer said:


> ...TLC is fighting the wrong battle here, instead of trying to get Uber to add a tip function, they should be requiring Uber to raise fares to drivers.


Tlc is politically very smart, fighting the battle they are most likely to win first. Remember, their political backers want to extend the life of Taxis. Making Uber "more expensive" relative to Taxis may facilitate this goal. Forcing a private corporation to raise fares is legally and politically the more difficult fight. It may also make Uber a more attractive job to current Taxi drivers, hastening the demise of Taxis.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Maven said:


> Given Uber's history, they will fight this ruling "tooth and nail". Uber will be as slow as possible to implement. And outside NYC, YMMV (Your Mileage May Vary). Uber will never implement Tipping until forced by other legislative bodies around the country using NYC as a precident. Only when Uber is losing more money maintaining two systems (one support tipping the other not), will Uber consider allowing tipping nationwide.
> Tlc is politically very smart, fighting the battle they are most likely to win first. Remember, their political backers want to extend the life of Taxis. Making Uber "more expensive" relative to Taxis may facilitate this goal. Forcing a private corporation to raise fares is legally and politically the more difficult fight. It may also make Uber a more attractive job to current Taxi drivers, hastening the demise of Taxis.


Except that TLC already dictates how much taxis charge and it's a generally higher charge than Uber. Uber passing on more money though would be difficult.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

What good does it do for TK if he refuses tips again? What's the point of continuing to fight unnecessary battles? Does he just want more controversy? At what point does the company actually profit? I don't understand what Uber is doing that is benefiting the world. And what their goal is.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

The TLC is actually going to get something for the drivers. Can't wait.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> What good does it do for TK if he refuses tips again? What's the point of continuing to fight unnecessary battles? Does he just want more controversy? At what point does the company actually profit? I don't understand what Uber is doing that is benefiting the world. And what their goal is.


History shows that TK will avoid, delay, lie, etc. to hinder implementation of tips in NYC. You may dispute the "common wisdom" that Uber benefits include:

Significantly decreasing the number of drunk drivers on the road and the corresponding amount of accidents, damages, injuries and deaths they cause every year.
Uber is used as a mini-bus/transportation system by a growing number of small town that cannot afford to maintain their own.



Wardell Curry said:


> The TLC is actually going to get something for the drivers. Can't wait.


You are mistaken if you believe that TLC is taking this action to benefit Uber drivers, the natural enemy of their constituency, Taxi drivers. TLC is screwing with Uber, trying to make them look worse than ever. Benefiting Uber drivers is only incidental to the real goals.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> The TLC is actually going to get something for the drivers. Can't wait.


They are just trying to screw with them like Maven said.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> Uber will lower the rate per mile and min if this rolls out.


That's their revenge towards us


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> What good does it do for TK if he refuses tips again? What's the point of continuing to fight unnecessary battles? Does he just want more controversy? At what point does the company actually profit? I don't understand what Uber is doing that is benefiting the world. And what their goal is.


Don't you follow the news? Uber is a 'disruptive' company. 
It has given new meaning to the term 'Non-Profit Organization'.


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

SoiCowboy said:


> But will it go world wide?
> 
> New Yorkers have for years been able to tip a taxi driver by adding a few dollars to their bill before swiping a credit card. But they cannot add a tip when they use the popular ride-hailing app Uber.
> 
> ...


The day I started driving I got a square account. It allows riders to tip useing their credit card and the tip goes straight to my bank account no Uber involvement at all. The tip stays between me and the rider which is as it should be.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

The benefit of an app tip is not the convenience, rather it is moving tipping closer to a social norm.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I don't understand what Uber is doing that is benefiting the world. And what their goal is.


Uber's purpose isn't to benefit the world. It's to benefit shareholders by maximizing profit.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

UberEricLong said:


> Hands down, adding a tip function to the app is the #1 thing Uber can do to improve it's platform for drivers.


No, the #1 thing Uber needs to do is increase the rider fare and the minimum ride rate and reduce the Uber commission. No tipping necessary, thank you very much!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> No, the #1 thing Uber needs to do is increase the rider fare and the minimum ride rate and reduce the Uber commission. No tipping necessary, thank you very much!


Wrong and Wrong. Both Uber/Lyft have already "increased the rider fare". Unfortunately, drivers did not see a penny of the increased booking fee. Uber/Lyft takes about half the rider fare for short trips! Uber in-App Tipping would actually increase driver pay, at least marginally since the IRS will take its cut too. Do not expect that Uber will otherwise increase driver pay, unless they are forced.


----------



## X_916 (Sep 1, 2015)

It's not like pax are going to tip when the feature is in place. When will drivers get that pax are cheap people to begin with?

All Uber is going to do is force us to take cash payments and then there goes the tip option, really feel like this is going to backfire

I've driven all platforms, x,xl,select,black,suv. And the ones who tip the most are on select

Get ready to take it with NO lube

No matter how much complaining people do, uber will never benefit or look out for the driver ..Don't know why people think uber is ever going to change


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

1 minute after adding a tip function, Uber's cut of the fare will increase by 15%.

Now back to work, slave.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

SoiCowboy said:


> But will it go world wide?
> 
> New Yorkers have for years been able to tip a taxi driver by adding a few dollars to their bill before swiping a credit card. But they cannot add a tip when they use the popular ride-hailing app Uber.
> 
> ...


Uber has a cash option in other countries and is now testing in Denver I believe so they will just "test" it in NYC. Bam Uber yet again beats the system


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Uber has a cash option in other countries and is now testing in Denver I believe so they will just "test" it in NYC. Bam Uber yet again beats the system


Read up on the TLC and then explain how Uber will beat them.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm completely for in-app tipping and love Lyft for it. However, I disagree with the notion of a government entity passing more regulations to require it. Government is the problem, not the solution. If they'd label Uber and Lyft as transportation companies instead of technology companies or force Uber & Lyft to stop treating their ICs as employees under current laws this wouldn't be an issue. Why pass more regulations when they can revise/enforce the ones they have? But I digress...

Even if NYC passes this I don't see Uber rolling it out nation-wide or internationally. TK is vocally against it and thinks he's transforming the world. Plus NYC already has some weird regulations around Uber/Lyft that are unique to the rest of the world, so it wouldn't surprise me if forced to, Uber would either A) pull a Dallas and leave altogether to make a point or B) put in tipping along with a massive anti-tipping marketing campaign and then limit it to NYC.

Further Uber already has the code/technology to do it, tipping exists in UberTAXI. Their costs would go up. To the best of my understanding, it's illegal to seize any portion of a tip so they'd likely raise the commissions or add some other fee to cover their increased credit card processing fees. There wouldn't be an additional transaction, but typically CC processors charge a percentage of the total amount in fees. There could be laws allowing them to deduct a percentage equal to their fees, I don't know, but I'd support that if they did.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

If Travis dares to cut rates even more, the sky will fall upon Uber.

These news sets the perfect trap for self destruction and test the "squeeze" theory, just how badly can you squeeze your worker before all the job opportunities in the world will not matter making him part ways to greener pastures which may very well mean the end of your empire.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily (Apr 16, 2016)

Satan never concedes defeat. This asinine shitshow being legalized was the worst thing that could possibly happen for it...because now you can regulate and tax the hell out of it. You can't regulate something that's illegal. This BlackBerry is soon to have an Apple come along to dethrone it and it's arrogance will not allow conceding defeat, it will not change to adapt... just like BlackBerry...bye-bye.....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What people are missing here is that Uber already has tipping in app, UberTaxi. So it's not even a matter of programming it into the app, but making it available to other platforms. You think because NYC TLC forces them to do so in NYC that they'll just automatically make it available nationwide?

Get real. 

NYC may get it, but I certainly wouldn't hold my breath that anyone else will. NYC is different as they have the TLC that regulates Uber almost as much as a Taxi. Most other cities don't have anywhere near the regulation, thus no where near the control to dictate to Uber what they need to do to operate in their cities. Many cities are laissez-faire about Uber.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

As long as Travis is at the helm I never see a tip option being offered. They will roll out Cash Rides Nationwide just to avoid this New State Regulation. The Regulation would only be for transportation services that do credit card only.


----------



## PoulTrend (Apr 7, 2017)

It's a bunch of BS that it is a discussion in NYC. I think it should go into effect on all cities without tips you are unable to make a full time living off of driving and i personally would like to do it full time love to see new cities and places and love how many awesome people I have met, lets not forgot the women!!! Ladies dig a good looking man and a nice look whip


----------



## Craig M (Jun 4, 2016)

SoiCowboy said:


> But will it go world wide?
> 
> New Yorkers have for years been able to tip a taxi driver by adding a few dollars to their bill before swiping a credit card. But they cannot add a tip when they use the popular ride-hailing app Uber.
> 
> ...


Watch, Uber will take a percentage of our tips now LOL!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

observer said:


> To give you an idea, Credit Card companies charge 1-3%, Lyft claims to have paid out 200 million in tips. Even at 2% that's 4 million dollars. 4 million dollars that Lyft has to make up somewhere else in PROFIT.
> 
> Like some have posted just having the tipping function would not guarantee tips. Tip function is helpful but increasing the amount a driver is paid per fare would be much better.


Restaurants have been doing this for ever and they don't complain about the extra credit card fee. Just a part of doing business.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Maven said:


> Wrong and Wrong. Both Uber/Lyft have already "increased the rider fare". Unfortunately, drivers did not see a penny of the increased booking fee. Uber/Lyft takes about half the rider fare for short trips! Uber in-App Tipping would actually increase driver pay, at least marginally since the IRS will take its cut too. Do not expect that Uber will otherwise increase driver pay, unless they are forced.


You know as well as I do what I am talking about but you would rather take some stupid twist to make it sound like something that it is not. Yes, that bastard named Travis figured out a way to get more profit and cut the driver completely out of the loop (surprise!) but in-app tipping will NOT increase driver pay compared to the cash tips which drivers already receive (assuming you are smart enough to have a "Tips Appreciated" sign). The in-app tips are taxable reducing the actual benefit. What Uber needs is a higher per mile / per minute rate. Anything other than higher per mile, per minute pay is nothing more than smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> You know as well as I do what I am talking about but you would rather take some stupid twist to make it sound like something that it is not. Yes, that bastard named Travis figured out a way to get more profit and cut the driver completely out of the loop (surprise!) but in-app tipping will NOT increase driver pay compared to the cash tips which drivers already receive (assuming you are smart enough to have a "Tips Appreciated" sign). The in-app tips are taxable reducing the actual benefit. What Uber needs is a higher per mile / per minute rate. Anything other than higher per mile, per minute pay is nothing more than smoke and mirrors.


I liked the unedited version of this reply


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Ask any driver that does both U/L that has tip signs in their car if they get more tips from Uber or Lyft. They will tell you they get more CASH tips from Uber pax. 
If Uber adds a tip option cash tips will dry up to nothing. And, they will be taxed and skimmed before we even get them. 
Start acting like IC's grow a pair and put up tip signs! 
Stop asking government types to help us. They F#%×# up everything.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> If Uber adds a tip option cash tips will dry up to nothing. And, they will be taxed and skimmed before we even get them.
> .


I don't mind getting taxed on a tip just like I don't mind getting taxed on a good paying fare.

Waiters I'm sure also would prefer cash tips, but they don't complain when they get a nice tip added to the credit card.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't mind getting taxed on a tip just like I don't mind getting taxed on a good paying fare.
> 
> Waiters I'm sure also would prefer cash tips, but they don't complain when they get a nice tip added to the credit card.


At what rate will you start to mind Cableguynoe? When they take 20% tax 50%? And you know Uber will take their cut for "processing"
I say no way hosay. Stay away I don't need you touching my tips. I'll earn em or not, and manage them myself and keep 100% of them!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> At what rate will you start to mind Cableguynoe? When they take 20% tax 50%? And you know Uber will take their cut for "processing"
> I say no way hosay. Stay away I don't need you touching my tips. I'll earn em or not, and manage them myself and keep 100% of them!


At no rate. At my other job every time we get a bonus all you hear is the complaining: 
"They're going to take 40%"
Who cares! That's 60% I didn't have before. 
The fact of the matter is that even people that are generous and tip don't always have cash. 
I see zero downside to having a tip feature in the app.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Keep dremain boys.

Trump wants less regulation.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Trump wants less regulation.


"Government is not the solution to our problem; government is the problem." -Ronald Reagan


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Keep dremain boys. Trump wants less regulation.


In case you have not yet figured it out yet, I'll explain. What Trump said yesterday, what Trump says today, and what Trump actually DOES, are three entirely separate, unrelated things.  No wait, I'm wrong. What Trump does is pretty much the exact opposite of what Trump said during the campaign. Examples:

(old) Said during campaign: "Drain the Swamp". Actually done: Swamp overflowing with appointees from Goldman Sachs.
(new) Said during campaign: I'll kill NAFTA. Said this week: I'll keep NAFTA and renegotiate
(soon) Said during campaign: Mexico will pay for The WALL. Actual plan: American Taxpayer will pay for The WALL.
And many, many more 



Dback2004 said:


> "Government is not the solution to our problem; government is the problem." -Ronald Reagan


Have you SEEN Trump's latest tax plan, all one page of it. LOL. Not only is government spending going way, Way, WAY UP, but there's an estimated additional $Trillion deficit to pay for it. Suck on that you Republican deficit hawks! Will they fall in line or stick to their principals? (Trick question. How often do politicians EVER stick to their principles?)

Tax bills normally runs 1000s of pages. Trump wants to "simplify". It's one page without specifics. Maybe we should each send in what we "feel" is appropriate based on the new "guidelines". LOL
_______________

2017 Tax Reform for Economic Growth and American Jobs

The Biggest Individual And Business Tax Cut In American History

Goals For Tax Reform

- Grow the economy and create millions ofjobs
- Simplify our burdensome tax code
0 Provide tax relief to American families?especially middle-income families
0 Lower the business tax rate from one ofthe highest in the world to one ofthe lowest

Individual Reform

0 Tax relief for American?families, especially middle?income families:
0 Reducing the 7 tax brackets to 3 tax brackets of 10%, 25% and 3%, Doubling the standard deduction
0 Providing tax relief for families with child and dependent care expenses
0 Simplification:
0 Eliminate targeted tax breaks that mainly benefit t the wealthiest taxpayers
0 Protect the home ownership and charitable gift tax deductions
o Repeal the Alternative Minimum Tax
0 Repeal the death tax
0 Repeal the 3.8% Obamacare tax that hits small businesses and investment income Business Reform
0 15% business tax rate
0 Territorial tax system to level the playing field for American companies
0 One-time tax on trillions of dollars held overseas
0 Eliminate tax breaks for special interests

Process

0 Throughout the month of May, the Trump Administration will hold listening sessions with stakeholders to receive their input and will continue working with the House and Senate to develop the detailsof a plan that provides massive tax relief, creates jobs, and makes America more competitive and can pass both chambers.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Maven said:


> In case you have not yet figured it out yet, I'll explain. What Trump said yesterday, what Trump says today, and what Trump actually DOES, are three entirely separate, unrelated things.  No wait, I'm wrong. What Trump does is pretty much the exact opposite of what Trump said during the campaign. Examples:
> 
> (old) Said during campaign: "Drain the Swamp". Actually done: Swamp overflowing with appointees from Goldman Sachs.
> (new) Said during campaign: I'll kill NAFTA. Said this week: I'll keep NAFTA and renegotiate
> ...


I love how one mention of trump generated a whole novel.

Just for the record, I am not a trump supporter just stated what he WANTS "trump wants less regulation".


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trebor said:


> I love how one mention of trump generated a whole novel.
> 
> ".


It wasn't Trump. Every one of his posts are that way


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It wasn't Trump. Every one of his posts are that way


Not sure if you're referring to me, so let's try a shorter reply to this ...


Cableguynoe said:


> I see zero downside to having a tip feature in the app.



Instead of a $10 tip with the old way, the PAX finds it easier with the App to give a $1 tip and still feel good,
Uber institutes a 20% processing fee on all in-App tips. $1 is now 80 cents.

The total taxes on your $1 are 49 cents (FICA, Federal, State, and Local) you're left with 31 cents.

Uber uses driver's new tipping revenue to justify cutting prices in half to gain market share. Drivers now get a maximum of 50 cents per mile.
With tips, but after expenses, most drivers, with tips, are now losing money, but I suppose that's not a downside. If you don't like my numbers then plug in your own.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Maven said:


> _
> 
> Instead of a $10 tip with the old way, the PAX finds it easier with the App to give a $1 tip and still feel good,
> _


_
_
I can count on two fingers the number of times in 2 years of part-time driving that I've gotten a tip larger than $5. The first was a guy in a cowboy hat (I remember because that's rare around here) from out of town was floored when the cab his hotel referred was 90 minutes away and quoted $40 to take him to the restaurant he was trying to go to about 15 minutes across town. A fellow traveler recommended Uber. He was further floored when I showed up in under 3 minutes and his fare was $8 (before the last rate cuts). He tipped me a $20. The second was a construction worker who'd just been laid off and was near black-out drunk when I took him home. He thought he gave me a $5. There were two of them stuck together.

My Lyft in-app tips average $3 which is $1 more than my average Uber cash tip, although the quantity of tips received on each platform are vastly skewed towards Lyft. Granted Lyft passengers are typically less problematic than Uber's so maybe they tip higher because they tend to care a little? Your other points are still valid, IMO, but a $1 app that gets knocked down to 31c is still better than nothing which is the majority of my Uber rides. And the ones who do tip $2-5 cash will likely still tip that amount in-app, just with a likely processing fee. Legally, you're required to report cash tips to the IRS, but who really does that


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Dback2004 said:


> I can count on two fingers the number of times in 2 years of part-time driving that I've gotten a tip larger than $5. The first was a guy in a cowboy hat (I remember because that's rare around here) from out of town was floored when the cab his hotel referred was 90 minutes away and quoted $40 to take him to the restaurant he was trying to go to about 15 minutes across town. A fellow traveler recommended Uber. He was further floored when I showed up in under 3 minutes and his fare was $8 (before the last rate cuts). He tipped me a $20. The second was a construction worker who'd just been laid off and was near black-out drunk when I took him home. He thought he gave me a $5. There were two of them stuck together.
> 
> My Lyft in-app tips average $3 which is $1 more than my average Uber cash tip, although the quantity of tips received on each platform are vastly skewed towards Lyft. Granted Lyft passengers are typically less problematic than Uber's so maybe they tip higher because they tend to care a little? Your other points are still valid, IMO, but a $1 app that gets knocked down to 31c is still better than nothing which is the majority of my Uber rides. And the ones who do tip $2-5 cash will likely still tip that amount in-app, just with a likely processing fee. Legally, you're required to report cash tips to the IRS, but who really does that


Maybe I am luckier than you or just more of a "tip magnet", but I average a tip of $5 or more once or twice a week. Others report doing significantly better than me. and recommend using a tip sign.

I'm not going to try and argue against "something (however small) is better than nothing". I'm also not going to argue the propriety of paying your fair share of taxes, except to say that Lyft drivers appear to be more civic-minded than Uber drivers. Maybe it's because they are used to the idea of Lyft reporting most of their tips to the IRS.

Even putting the tax issue aside, I still feel there are significant downsides to in-App tipping, actual and potential. I'd rather see Uber change their policy to encourage cash tips.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Maven said:


> Not sure if you're referring to me, so let's try a shorter reply to this ...
> 
> 
> Instead of a $10 tip with the old way, the PAX finds it easier with the App to give a $1 tip and still feel good,
> ...


First of, 2 and 4 wont happen. A processing fee on a tip would be a lawsuit waiting to happen. They cant touch that money just like bosses at restaurants cant touch tips. Many lawsuits have already fixed that problem.
And they can't possibly drop rates any lower. At some point rates have to go up, as every thing else in the world does eventually. But that's for another thread.

The tax thing I totally get. And I'm not saying I don't prefer cash tips. I actually live in an area where I get to work events at places like Pebble Beach, CA and have had plenty of $20 bills thrown my way, along with tons of 10's and 5's. But that's not an every day thing.

The main thing in-app tip option would do is let pax know that they can and should tip. Maybe someday, just maybe, tipping an Uber driver will be as common as tipping a taxi driver or the valet kid bringing you your car. If that day ever comes, can you imagine getting an average of $2 per ride?
Even if those guys that used to do $5 or 10 now start doing 2, it still ads up to more money.
But how are we going to get there without something big in their face saying "hey, it's ok to tip the uber driver"
Uber has done way too much damage on this that I don't see a better way to fixing it.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

I honestly think it's a lost cause. Can u imagine people ordering a pool to save a couple dollars want to give that to the driver. All that will do is allow people that also take lyft to say " I'll tip you in the app". and when you check! $0.00. I can bet my left nut that 1 of every 10 rides will tip. Most people will get in and complain how we are trying to rob them trying to make more money with tips


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberTrucker said:


> I honestly think it's a lost cause. Can u imagine people ordering a pool to save a couple dollars want to give that to the driver. All that will do is allow people that also take lyft to say " I'll tip you in the app". and when you check! $0.00. I can bet my left nut that 1 of every 10 rides will tip. Most people will get in and complain how we are trying to rob them trying to make more money with tips


Nah. Most Lyft riders that tip,( and I think I do pretty well with tips considering everything) don't say anything. But when u check back later there's a nice tip there waiting for me. 2-3$. Sometimes$5.


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Maven said:


> In case you have not yet figured it out yet, I'll explain. What Trump said yesterday, what Trump says today, and what Trump actually DOES, are three entirely separate, unrelated things.  No wait, I'm wrong. What Trump does is pretty much the exact opposite of what Trump said during the campaign. Examples:
> 
> (old) Said during campaign: "Drain the Swamp". Actually done: Swamp overflowing with appointees from Goldman Sachs.
> (new) Said during campaign: I'll kill NAFTA. Said this week: I'll keep NAFTA and renegotiate
> ...


He is cutting taxes, apparently you have been asleep, not like the Democratic/Socialist that was in Office for the last 8 years, that ran up the national debt by 10 trillion "he ran up more debt then all the previous presidents combined"with nothing to show for it, as the country is falling apart. That's what socialists do, they spend the tax payers money like drunken sailors a until they run out. Did you expect the current president to fix the damage done in the last 8 years in his first 100 days, seriously, LMAO.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Since this political discussion is way, WAY off-topic for this thread, I am placing my reply into a political thread that may be found at
https://uberpeople.net/threads/best-president-ever.151605/


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Maven said:


> You're partially correct. Trump is cutting taxes in a HUGE way, if you earn more than $250,000 per year. Otherwise, you may get a tiny tax break or pay more taxes. If you consider the cost of new health plan then taxes are going way, way up for anyone who is old or ears less than $200,000. As for Trump's new tax plan, it's ONE page long. Nobody knows the details of what is really in it.
> 
> Perhaps you do not remember that all recent Presidents, both Republican and Democratic, since Regan have run "up more debt then all the previous presidents combined."
> 
> ...


You expect miracles, did not see you complaining when the Socialist Barack Obama was destroying our country and numerous others.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

TheFixer1 said:


> You expect miracles, did not see you complaining when the Socialist Barack Obama was destroying our country and numerous others.


Since this political discussion is way, WAY off-topic for this thread, I am placing my reply into a political thread that may be found at
https://uberpeople.net/threads/best-president-ever.151605/


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> "Government is not the solution to our problem; government is the problem." -Ronald Reagan


Reagan was a "Hollywood elitist liberal" until he learned he could to his acting skills to con people....just like Drumpf is doing.


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> Reagan was a "Hollywood elitist liberal" until he learned he could to his acting skills to con people....just like Drumpf is doing.


Can you at least give us examples, with data and facts, instead of pulling nonsense out of your anal cavity.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TheFixer1 said:


> Can you at least give us examples, with data and facts, instead of pulling nonsense out of your anal cavity.


How can anyone give data and facts about the crap that comes out of his mouth to which he has no data and facts about?


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> How can anyone give data and facts about the crap that comes out of his mouth to which he has no data and facts about?


I stand corrected, typical neo liberal nonsensical response.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TheFixer1 said:


> I stand corrected, .


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

I lost track.  Just what are TheFixer1 and Cableguynoe arguing about? More important, how does it relate to the original topic of this thread?


----------

